
The Admiral of the String Theory Wars: still thinks string theory is a gory mess - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/the-admiral-of-the-string-theory-wars
======
ifdefdebug
Read the "Admiral" himself commenting this article:
[http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=7705](http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=7705)

------
slashnull
I was under the impression that GUTs were _always_ gory messes.

